# Facebook Drama



## John Ziegler (Feb 4, 2016)

I recently within the last 3 weeks became friends on facebook with a girlfriend I had back in Jr. Highschool. 

We were best friends from 1981 through 1984 then I had to move from northern California to southern california. 

We got back in touch on facebook and have been talking everyday since she even gave me her what she calls private email. 

I haven't said anything sexual to her yet mind you.

Hot  blonde haired blue eyed perfect hottie back then and till this day fine as fuk saw her recent facebook photos in a bathing suit. I'd lick her asshole up and down like a dog in heat.

But still haven't said anything sexual to her what so ever. 

Then tonight at work I get a facebook messenger request from her husband from his Facebook account that says in his exact words.

"I respectfully request that you immediately and forever terminate all dialogue with my wife, I'm glad you both enjoyed your stroll down memory lane. Please stop... Now."

What do you think I ought to do ?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 4, 2016)

Keep talking to her and ignore what he said. If he's insecure about his wife catching up with a bf from Jr high who she never  screwed **** it. His problem not yours.  And if they are happily married and it's such a big problem to him, she probably will  stop talking to you anyways.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 4, 2016)

Zeig, what are your intentions? So its a sheila you've not interacted with for 30 years and now you're swapping PMs on Facebook after observing she's still a hottie.

If it was just a random "Fawkin' ell look who it is? I'll reach out for a laugh" & now you know she's got a husband who doesnt care for her chatting-up ex-boyfriends, I'd say respect his ask and move on. If you opt to ignore his request and she continues to chat you up, you've got two different issues then Mate: you want to be making time with a married woman? (says something about her if shes also disregarding her husband's request) You want to wake up one night with this bloke in your house pointing a gun at you? Jealousy makes people crazy as blue hell. 

Not worth it, IMO.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 4, 2016)

I agree with savage. Nothing good to come of continued conversation, particularly because of the repeated "yet"


----------



## nightster (Feb 4, 2016)

This can go no where but down.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 4, 2016)

Reply to him and courteously respect his wishes.  The private email is not something a married person should need and says a lot about her.  His next contact may not be as cordial.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> Reply to him and courteously respect his wishes.  The private email is not something a married person should need and says a lot about her.  His next contact may not be as cordial.



Basically this Zeig. I would stab you.


----------



## mickems (Feb 4, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> Reply to him and courteously respect his wishes.  The private email is not something a married person should need and says a lot about her.  His next contact may not be as cordial.



I agree with this.^^^^^^^^ I personally put people from the past, in the past. If there were some kind of friendship, I would have still been friends with her when she got married. Respecting the husband is the best thing you can do for you, and the lady.


----------



## bvs (Feb 4, 2016)

He was nice and tactful with his email. Be a gentleman and respect his wishes


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 4, 2016)

I can understand how you married fellas would say to respect his wishes. Maybe I'm misunderstanding the situation and just thought he was being insecure and not letting her talk to old friends.  Not trying to be a home wrecker.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 4, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> I can understand how you married fellas would say to respect his wishes. Maybe I'm misunderstanding the situation and just thought he was being insecure and not letting her talk to old friends.  Not trying to be a home wrecker.


It's more about Z's intentions, not the woman.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 4, 2016)

I getcha. I'm all for respecting marriage. Just don't think you should be over controlling of who your girl is friends with. If you marry her you should be able to trust her. That being said her asking about a private email sounds pretty shady of her. Ziegs, you have a girl. It's fun to flirt sometimes but you already know it's bad to cheat on your woman and bad to sleep with someone elses wife. If intentions are anymore then catching up I'm with the others in saying nip it in the bud and be respectful.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 4, 2016)

Z wants to lick that butthole, husbands aren't stupid, we know what's up.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 4, 2016)

2 ways you can handle it.. both ways will get a different response from him


1) tell him "sorry, i didnt want to create issues for your marriage..good luck!"

Or

2) tell him "your wife is a dirty whore and I respectfully request you come visit me so I can attack you with my zeigler beard!!"


Either way, you should never mess with another man's wife on any level...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 4, 2016)

i would write her let her know that he has contacted you and what was said  . Then write him and let him know you will respect his wishes. Then wait... There's no way that lasts if he is all over her business like that . Weeks months or years later she will be free for you to pounce . Good luck


----------



## snake (Feb 4, 2016)

Z, 

Second thing you should do is respect the man's wishes. Maybe you had no bad intention but look at it from the husband's standpoint. Maybe the guys is over protective, maybe he's an ass but you really don't need the problems. Message him back and say you respect his wishes. He's giving you two steps to the door; take it. 

First thing you should do is thank God he didn't show up with some buddies and give you a blanket beating after you stumbles out of a bar at 2:00 AM. You don't know him, the dude may be unstable. Not worth it man, that's not the only woman in the world.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 4, 2016)

Some of things to say before I go back to sleep for a few more hours.

I live in Texas she lives in Cali

We have like he said only strolled down memory lane

All dudes want to bone hot woman that doesn't mean they are going to sex up a maried woman

I think he should have talked to his wife about it and not me.

I think he came across like a passive aggressive controlling insecure prick.

I think he should have said something like 

Hi my name is so and so Lindas husband Nice 2 Meet U. 

Not try to play god and hand me a banned for life sentence.

To be honest I want to punch him in the face for asking me to never talk to her again.

Ya she's hot and I would like to fuk her.

So is TS' s wife that doesn't mean I am going to try it.

I am not that guy I don't fuk woman that are married or hooked up for that matter.

I told her I am a dishwasher I live with my hot girlfriend that and her kids that I love in an apartment.

This guy is a millionaire they are living in a small mansion on 20 acres.

Does he really think that the Zeigler has a chance with that ass ?

Im thinking he must be cheating on her to be acting like this.

Oh and Snake lol one I don't drink and 2 I don't go to bars.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> It's more about Z's intentions, not the woman.



Disagree... a spouse should never put themselves in a situation where the thought of an affair, sexual or emotional crosses their partner's mind. 

I do not message text or converse with other women without my wife being a part of the conversation for that reason. 

Additionally you don't know their history. She may have cheated or had an emotional affair with another man before. Therefore he is not irrational but is acting on their history.  This does however mean they have a marriage without trust which is no marriage at all.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Some of things to say before I go back to sleep for a few more hours.
> 
> I live in Texas she lives in Cali
> 
> ...



I agree I would bang TS's wife as well.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 4, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Some of things to say before I go back to sleep for a few more hours.
> 
> I live in Texas she lives in Cali
> 
> ...



To be clear, you have NOT asked her to pass gas on, near, or around you at all yet, correct?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2016)

give her that ol texas dick ziegler


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 4, 2016)

I also would bang TS wife.

That said, it's like I always tell Mrs DYS when she goes to the gym alone (only place aside from the grocery store and shopping she is allowed to go unsupervised) and comes home and tells me "You know "so and so" is really nice."

My reply is "So and so just wants to fuk you."

Her reply is "No, he was just being nice."

My reply "Funny how he never says hi to you when you're with me..."

She always tries to say its because I don't look very friendly....but I know I'm right.

Long story short - men generally don't talk to women unless they want to fuk them. The only time this rule doesn't apply is when you're out with your friends and their GF's/wives.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 4, 2016)

Simple solution. Grow up. Stop living in High School. You had your prance down memory lane and it wouldnt end nicely if you continue.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 4, 2016)

Id like to bang my wife too :32 (8):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> give her that ol texas dick ziegler



Not everything is bigger in Texas.


----------



## Mythos (Feb 4, 2016)

Just to play devil's advocate here, I think this would be a great opportunity to **** with this guy. Tell him you were born without sexual organs and that the part of your brain that can distinguish between male and female humans was damaged in a SF raid on Taliban militants.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 4, 2016)

A wife can be pretty or ugly as shit and they should never be allowed to do anything alone

They are all insecure liars and if u say u have a nice wife who can be trusted then ur an asshole

My wife can't do anything unless I'm watching from a distance.. she can't even join Facebook alone


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 4, 2016)

I think z messaged yaya's wife


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 4, 2016)

Yaya said:


> A wife can be pretty or ugly as shit and they should never be allowed to do anything alone
> 
> They are all insecure liars and if u say u have a nice wife who can be trusted then ur an asshole
> 
> *My wife can't do anything unless I'm watching* from a distance.. she can't even join Facebook alone



Wow, I bet she loves this.


----------



## Mythos (Feb 4, 2016)

Yaya said:


> A wife can be pretty or ugly as shit and they should never be allowed to do anything alone
> 
> They are all insecure liars and if u say u have a nice wife who can be trusted then ur an asshole
> 
> My wife can't do anything unless I'm watching from a distance.. she can't even join Facebook alone



:32 (6):  ...do you have the adult version of one of those toddler harnesses/leash? 
Hehe that'd be funny to walk around in public like that


----------



## Yaya (Feb 4, 2016)

Mythos... that would be great..lol


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm curious - you've been in contact with this girl for 3 weeks and yet made no indication of your intentions or planned to link up or whatever.....why?

In general the more you wait around with stuff like this, the more time your giving the girl to think about things logically and reject your advances. Just saying.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm still not convinced either way on this. I have not messaged anything to either of them yet. I think the guy has her out there on the ranch taking care of their kids and has basically in a round about way taken her prisoner

Doesnt it strike anyone as odd that a guy with all that wealth and them having 4 kids together one is already 15 weird that he is worried about her chit chatting about the old days with an old boyfriend from the early 80s that never ever boinked her?

She's his god damn personal slave out there on that ranch for fuk sakes. He should be glad she is having nice conversations with a guy like me that lives a billion miles away. 

It seems to me like he has a piece on the side and is worried about katma rearing up its ugly head. Now I can't be friends with her because of it he is such a wuss.

Stop saying you guys would bang TS' s wife.  I'm afraid he's gunna take down that pic and I won't be able to come home late at night and beat off to those tig ole bitties anymore.



MrRippedZilla said:


> I'm curious - you've been in contact with this girl for 3 weeks and yet made no indication of your intentions or planned to link up or whatever.....why?
> 
> In general the more you wait around with stuff like this, the more time your giving the girl to think about things logically and reject your advances. Just saying.



I don't plan on seeing her, trying to bang her or sext her at all to be honest. I just like her a lot as a friend. We were best friends first and foremost. We were boyfriend and girlfriend so called back in 1984 but we never even kissed it was just a title we took. i know people are going to say I should just move on this and that but I don't feel like taking orders from a jelous husband that is being a passive aggressive dictator.


----------



## Maijah (Feb 4, 2016)

Ziggy its been 30 years bro, forget it you missed the train. I think your barking up the wrong tree


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 4, 2016)

Maijah said:


> Ziggy its been 30 years bro, forget it you missed the train. I think your barking up the wrong tree



I agree with you about missing the train. I don't regret that either. I understand that we might have chatted it up a little too much in the past three weeks but his request is not only ridiculous but it is insulting passive aggressive and rude if you ask me. 



Zeigler Robertson said:


> "I respectfully request that you immediately and forever terminate all dialogue with my wife, I'm glad you both enjoyed your stroll down memory lane. Please stop... Now."



I'm glad you both enjoyed your stroll down memory lane <----- This is the part that makes me want to punch him in the face!

The I'm glad you both enjoyed your stroll down memory lane part is not respectful it is condescending, rude and is him speaking to me like he probably speaks to his wife. News flash to the husband I am not his wife I am not a little kid and I don't take his passive aggressive request lightly.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 4, 2016)

The husband probably saw your beard and got intimidated.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 4, 2016)

Challenge him to a cage match Dishwasher vs Millionaire dictator.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 4, 2016)

Latest development here is the Email

He's trippin out. 

That's why I gave you my secret email. 
You can email me or Skype -- I sent you some texts on skype

This is the skype

Hi....... Did you record your tracks yet?  I think it's so cool that you sing and play guitar.    You should go solo


----------



## Yaya (Feb 4, 2016)

Ziegler, what is this a fukking penpal situation? ?? Go find someone who lives near u and bang them, hooker?  Tranny? 85 year old blind bitch??. . Why would u ever invest human time with someone in another state via the internet?? Cut the fukking shit or I'm gonna infract the death out of u...

Pathetic online desperate bullshit!!


----------



## Mythos (Feb 4, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Latest development here is the Email
> 
> He's trippin out.
> 
> ...


Devils advocate warning:
Hey man...in all honesty I'm an unintentional poacher and I have a knack for getting women out of shitty relationships that they hate then setting them free afterwards. Everyone wins except douche husband/bf.  And I gotta say, this is how it always starts for me..I usually go in with the honest intention of just having a female friend to chat with...this usually drives them crazy and pretty soon you are the jaws of life with which they extricate themselves from the twisted metal of their bad relationship...with benefits. 
I agree with what a lot of the guys are saying here about steering clear, but at the same time you might actually be doing her a favor...let's be honest it's difficult to leave abusive or toxic relationships without having some support and maybe that's what she's looking for. 
But again, like others have said: you might get shot so may want to vest up.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 4, 2016)

This should get resolved on Maury, Jerry or Steve Harvey....


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 4, 2016)

Mythos, they've got 4 kids together bud. She's probably tired of only talking to her husband everyday and needed to talk to someone else for a change.more then likely she's a housewife and don't get out much. Doubt she'd ever leave stability and break the home.


----------



## goodfella (Feb 4, 2016)

Weak move on her part. Respect the wishes and move on...


----------



## Mythos (Feb 4, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> Mythos, they've got 4 kids together bud. She's probably tired of only talking to her husband everyday and needed to talk to someone else for a change.more then likely she's a housewife and don't get out much. Doubt she'd ever leave stability and break the home.



From experience stability and kids don't mean as much as you think and she could probably get plenty of alimony from the sound of it.  I'm not saying she's gonna pack up tomorrow, but sounds like he's douchey and definitely sounds like she's starting to look at her options. 
10 bucks says she starts telling zeigs about what a nazi he is


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 4, 2016)

They have a word for all you stupid fuks trying to show Ziegler how to bang a married chick with a family.  

Jody


----------



## stonetag (Feb 5, 2016)

Facebook has just increased the already present drama in peoples lives to a new accelerated level. Fukin joke.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 5, 2016)

Yaya said:


> Ziegler, what is this a fukking penpal situation? ?? Go find someone who lives near u and bang them, hooker?  Tranny? 85 year old blind bitch??. . Why would u ever invest human time with someone in another state via the internet?? Cut the fukking shit or I'm gonna infract the death out of u...
> 
> Pathetic online desperate bullshit!!



Sensei, I am being totally respectful to the situation. I am not desperate. I have plenty of ass and pussy going on here at my house. After all I am the one that the chicks are trying to get the dick off of not me trying to get the pussy from. 

I am trying to keep that nut because it makes me strong. A side effect of someone like me trying to keep the nut is that chicks seem to sense that and start trying to seduce them.

Nature trying to take its course in any way possible. Sound arrogant but it is so true.

Anyways sir here is a little peak at the 45 year old cowgirl in question


----------



## Yaya (Feb 5, 2016)

Zeigler, nice eyes but what pig still wears bangs in 2016?


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dude wtf. Don't **** with married women. Period.  I don't give a goddamn how shitty their marriage may be. The **** is wrong with some ppl


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 5, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I don't plan on seeing her, trying to bang her or sext her at all to be honest. I just like her a lot as a friend. We were best friends first and foremost. We were boyfriend and girlfriend so called back in 1984 but we never even kissed it was just a title we took. i know people are going to say I should just move on this and that but I don't feel like taking orders from a jelous husband that is being a passive aggressive dictator.



Honestly man, this just confuses me even further.
Your willing to stir up a whole host of shit for her, which she will have to deal with one way or another, just so you can.....be friends? Really?

I'm with Yaya this, sounds like a complete waste of time to me.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 5, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Honestly man, this just confuses me even further.
> Your willing to stir up a whole host of shit for her, which she will have to deal with one way or another, just so you can.....be friends? Really?
> 
> I'm with Yaya this, sounds like a complete waste of time to me.



No sir I am not willing to stir it up. We are just discussing the situation. Old friends are fun though so it was and isn't a complete waste of time IMO.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 5, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Honestly man, this just confuses me even further.
> Your willing to stir up a whole host of shit for her, which she will have to deal with one way or another, just so you can.....be friends? Really?
> 
> I'm with Yaya this, sounds like a complete waste of time to me.



I agree.   This sound like an episode of Forensic Files.  Where the lady told her online boyfriend that her rich husband beat her and caused her to.....

It didnt turn out well both men are dead and the **** is in prison.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 5, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Sensei, I am being totally respectful to the situation. I am not desperate. I have plenty of ass and pussy going on here at my house. After all I am the one that the chicks are trying to get the dick off of not me trying to get the pussy from.
> 
> I am trying to keep that nut because it makes me strong. A side effect of someone like me trying to keep the nut is that chicks seem to sense that and start trying to seduce them.
> 
> ...


----------



## stonetag (Feb 5, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Sensei, I am being totally respectful to the situation. I am not desperate. I have plenty of ass and pussy going on here at my house. After all I am the one that the chicks are trying to get the dick off of not me trying to get the pussy from.
> 
> I am trying to keep that nut because it makes me strong. A side effect of someone like me trying to keep the nut is that chicks seem to sense that and start trying to seduce them.
> 
> ...


Nice looking Philly.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 5, 2016)

1) create a fake FB account. Pretend to be a woman, a hot woman at that, and start to stalk him and make conversation with him. 

2) keep insinuating that you (the fake woman) and he have been ****ing for some time regardless of how much he denies it. 

3) use info the wife has given you in your brief conversations to make it look like you ( the fake woman) has intimate knowledge of him, and make it appear as if you really have been ****ing.  

4) as the fake woman, confront the wife and tell her how you have been ****ing the husband and you feel terrible. 

5) watch the fireworks. 

6) offer to be there for her. Meet for coffee or something 

7) complete the mission by braiding her pubic hair into the hair of your beard, forever bonding her vagina to your face. 

8) mid coitus, tell her you left the stove on at your house, and you need to leave immediately. 

9) delete all FB accounts, and then kill yourself. 

10) contact the gang at UG from the afterlife and let us know what it's like.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 5, 2016)

you wana lick her asshole up and down like a dog in heat man. leave her alone. she is married and taken. if you had something with her it is long gone and done.
the husband isn't stupid. respect his wishes and move on.
it was back in 81-84 you knew her, its 2016 if you haven't found some good pussy of your own step up your game.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 5, 2016)

Your suicide note should be in the form of Haiku:

"I once went online 
To ask internet people
Some really dumb shit"


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 5, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> 1) create a fake FB account. Pretend to be a woman, a hot woman at that, and start to stalk him and make conversation with him.
> 
> 2) keep insinuating that you (the fake woman) and he have been ****ing for some time regardless of how much he denies it.
> 
> ...



Your a weird mother ****er


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 5, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> you wana lick her asshole up and down like a dog in heat man. leave her alone. she is married and taken. if you had something with her it is long gone and done.
> the husband isn't stupid. respect his wishes and move on.
> it was back in 81-84 you knew her, its 2016 if you haven't found some good pussy of your own step up your game.



Sir like I said I have plenty of hot ass here at home. I said i'd lick that girls ass up and down as a figure of speech. I am in texas she is in California I have no intentions of getting with her sexually.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 5, 2016)

That is correct BGH. 

If by weird you mean awesome.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 5, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> That is correct BGH.
> 
> If by weird you mean awesome.



Of course you know that.  Now..."go fuk yourself"


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 5, 2016)

You always know just what to say to me. <3

I love you too.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 5, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I'm still not convinced either way on this. I have not messaged anything to either of them yet. I think the guy has her out there on the ranch taking care of their kids and has basically in a round about way taken her prisoner
> 
> Doesnt it strike anyone as odd that a guy with all that wealth and them having 4 kids together one is already 15 weird that he is worried about her chit chatting about the old days with an old boyfriend from the early 80s that never ever boinked her?
> 
> ...



Remember when I made a comment in your flame thread about things you say? This is one of those times. You're a disgusting piece of shit with incredibly blurred moral boundaries and staggering delusions of grandeur. 
Lucky for us both, I'm off tren for now. So I won't say the things I'd like to that would probably force Pob to give me a temp ban. 

But just know that every last tiny shred of respect I had for you is completely gone forever. 

****ing loser.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## bigdog (Feb 5, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I also would bang TS wife.
> 
> That said, it's like I always tell Mrs DYS when she goes to the gym alone (only place aside from the grocery store and shopping she is allowed to go unsupervised) and comes home and tells me "You know "so and so" is really nice."
> 
> ...


been there with my wife! told her this guy wanted to fuk her and she insisted he was just being nice. fuker wouldn't acknowledge her when I was around either. fast forward a couple days and the creep followed her one day when she went to the bank. he walked up on side her car and scared her by knocking on the window, then apoligized and gives her roses? she came home and told me that shit so I took the roses to his wife, but when I knocked on his door he answered so I politly told him if he ever says a single word directed towards, or even looks at my wife, his wife would be putting those roses in his casket at his funeral! his wife was standing there, heard it all, and I politely handed her the roses and said sorry maam, but have a nice day! walked away like a boss!!


----------



## Jscs94 (Feb 5, 2016)

bigdog said:


> been there with my wife! told her this guy wanted to fuk her and she insisted he was just being nice. fuker wouldn't acknowledge her when I was around either. fast forward a couple days and the creep followed her one day when she went to the bank. he walked up on side her car and scared her by knocking on the window, then apoligized and gives her roses? she came home and told me that shit so I took the roses to his wife, but when I knocked on his door he answered so I politly told him if he ever says a single word directed towards, or even looks at my wife, his wife would be putting those roses in his casket at his funeral! his wife was standing there, heard it all, and I politely handed her the roses and said sorry maam, but have a nice day! walked away like a boss!!


Damn bigdog straight up gangster! I like the way you roll.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 5, 2016)

Jscs94 said:


> Damn bigdog straight up gangster! I like the way you roll.


im usually a cool cat but go messing with my wife or son, im coming see you! lol. my wife has old friends that she still talks to and so do I. neither of us are that insecure to go message some shit like this guy did Zeigler. he had to have a reason to message it from either his or her infidelities in their relationship. either way, if the husband has a problem with it Id leave her alone just because its the right thing to do to not cause anyone crap in their personal life. just my opinion though. im sure its different for Zeigler being he was the one in the relationship years back and enjoys her as a friend. good luck to all involved!!


----------



## GYMBRAT (Feb 6, 2016)

She seems like a dirty married woman and her poor husband more than likely knows so. I'd say peace and let them live their miserable existence...


----------



## Mythos (Feb 6, 2016)

GYMBRAT said:


> I'd say peace and let them live their miserable existence...


This. He might be a douche but she's the one that allowed herself to get bought and paid for. 

People's ideas of love and relationships sound so primitive to me. Let's all urinate on our mates as well, so opposing genetic donors will know they're taken


----------



## RISE (Feb 6, 2016)

Send him a pic of your dick and tell him to shit the fuk up.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 6, 2016)

Toolsteel I have somehow missed the booby pic. 

High five though for having a wife everyone wants to bang. That's a good thing.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 6, 2016)

My wife looks like Jesse Ventura


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 6, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> My wife looks like Jesse Ventura



Lucky.....


----------



## Massacre (Feb 6, 2016)

The great white buffalo.


----------



## Mythos (Feb 6, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> My wife looks like Jesse Ventura





	

		
			
		

		
	
??
Like this??


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 6, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> It's more about Z's intentions, not the woman.



It's both of their intentions. Zeig says he's not looking to wreck a home but what if the woman is looking for something on the side?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 6, 2016)

In my experience If the girl talks to you thats a clear sign that she wants the dick..I still think you should give her that texas weiner with relish and mustard..remember the alamo


----------



## Jscs94 (Feb 6, 2016)

www.ugbodybuilding.com
Ok Zeigler, just watched a dateline cause I'm old & my wife likes them. Tangled web, girl cheats, guy also cheats but dude ends up dead. How good does she look again???


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 6, 2016)

Jscs94 said:


> www.ugbodybuilding.com
> Ok Zeigler, just watched a dateline cause I'm old & my wife likes them. Tangled web, girl cheats, guy also cheats but dude ends up dead. How good does she look again???



You look like a young jerry ward


----------



## Jscs94 (Feb 6, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> You look like a young jerry ward



Lol I had to look up who Jerry ward was. I don't know about young being 41, but yeah I can see it.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 6, 2016)

Jscs94 said:


> Lol I had to look up who Jerry ward was. I don't know about young being 41, but yeah I can see it.



Lol. By young I meant bigger and without sleeves. He's a really nice guy, watch some of his older vids.


----------



## Mythos (Feb 6, 2016)

Yaya said:


> 2 ways you can handle it.. both ways will get a different response from him
> 
> 
> 1) tell him "sorry, i didnt want to create issues for your marriage..good luck!"
> ...



What if he's cheating first though? I say fair game.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 6, 2016)

You don't know the situation tho and if shes talking to you telling you he's cheated and she's unhappy she's s lying whore BC no chick would stay for that


----------



## Mythos (Feb 6, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> You don't know the situation tho and if shes talking to you telling you he's cheated and she's unhappy she's s lying whore BC no chick would stay for that



Idk about that.. I know chicks that have gotten beaten, robbed and cheated on multiple times and still will stay with the dude. I've seen a woman beaten literally unrecognizable, face looked like a ****ing red potato and still went back. 
Of course, there's no 'saving' them. You can sleep with em, but you can't fix em.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 6, 2016)

Have fun settling down with one of them dude lol I should of said no decent woman with morals and a dash of self-respect would say or do that and or stay if that was the case


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 6, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> Have fun settling down with one of them dude lol I should of said no decent woman with morals and a dash of self-respect would say or do that and or stay if that was the case



Threats, intimidation, violence, etc all go a long way in reprogramming a woman's thoughts. Can't judge a book by it's cover. You need to read it's pages to know it's story.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 6, 2016)

I cometely agree what I was trying to say is I don't see how or why a woman would stay in that situation , my ex was in one of those for 2 yrs before me and I couldn't wrap my mind around why she would stay that long


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 6, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> I cometely agree what I was trying to say is I don't see how or why a woman would stay in that situation , my ex was in one of those for 2 yrs before me and I couldn't wrap my mind around why she would stay that long



I hear ya Red, it makes no sense to you and I but I've had a few exes that been through shit. It took one almost over a year to admit to me that when she was younger, her step father and step brother raped her and beat her without leaving marks. Her own mother didn't believe her and kept the guy around. Then when her boyfriend years down the line began to do the same things, she just knew nothing but that. You don't realize there are options when it happens to you. Shame, embarrass,ent, not wanting others to find out etc all play into the decision. And bc of what she had endured, it took just as long for her to trust her young daughter in my care when she wasn't around. It was so bad at first that if I woke up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom or grab some water she wouldn't let me close the bedroom door. I had to leave it open bc she would always wake up and watch me to see if I went near the daughter's bedroom.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2016)

I only whack my wife when she has it coming ' and I have a dip in my mouth, so it doesn't count. 

It's the "I have a dip rule." It's in the Jim Crowe laws somewhere.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I only whack my wife when she has it coming ' and I have a dip in my mouth, so it doesn't count.
> 
> It's the "I have a dip rule." It's in the Jim Crowe laws somewhere.



We've seen your wife and don't buy that in the least. She probably abuses you so bad it makes what Tina went through look like a massage.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 10, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Some of things to say before I go back to sleep for a few more hours.
> 
> I live in Texas she lives in Cali
> 
> ...




Not really sure how to say this properly, without it coming out the wrong way, but.. Chances are this husband's had some events happen that he's being as insecure and is marking his territory by being controlling and possessive over his wife just to be safe - although I'm sure if he thought about it sanely, he'd know nothing good ever came from FB snooping. Think he's desperately looking for something/to start something that isn't even there. And that can't be healthy.  

I'd suggest you politely explain to him that you have no intentions of meddling with his marriage, that it was just small talk catching up with a girl you knew in high school but nothing past that point. I'd also shoot her a pm stating why it's best to part ways on a friendly note, wishing her all the best, but that you'll respect her husband's wishes. Let them sort it out.


----------

